# PR too long



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi there,

I've been living in SA for 10 years, 7 years on a general work permit. In May
2012 (after 5 years of general work permit) i applied for PR and to this date
it still hasn't been finalised. I was asked to re submit in January 2014 after
I've queried for so many months, to this day nothing. My WP expires in 2
months, I'm not really excited about the idea of re-applying an extension.

Could anyone advise on how to proceed/query ? The call centre is really useless by the way.


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Dallant
Be it as it may you will need to apply for an extension of your current WP before continuing the 'fight' for you PR.
In which office did you apply?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Tim,
Thank you for your reply. I applied at Durban office. To apply for extension the guy at home affairs told me i need to submit all the documents as per new application of general work permit!i asked even the advert?he said to me "when I got the training I was told you should resubmit everything". I looked at him so puzzled that he said maybe ask your employer to write a motivation letter to explain why there's no advert. Oy Oy Oy...
But do you know where to knock for the "fight" for the PR?

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It has highly likely been lost. You would need to follow up on it, or use a legal service to push a court order on Home Affairs.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It has highly likely been lost. You would need to follow up on it, or use a legal service to push a court order on Home Affairs.


Thanks LegalMan,
I used an immigration practitioner who just keeps telling let's wait and see.she doesn't follow up on anything and has told me to stop inquiring at the home affairs on my own because HA will stop the application because there are 2 people inquiring on the same case. Can an immigration practitioner push a court order?
Is it possible for me to part from her and either find a lawyer/different practitioner for a court order? Would you be able to advise on the process of pushing a court order on Home affairs?

Thanks a lot LegalMan, i just wish i found this site earlier in the process.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> I used an immigration practitioner


In the new regulations, there is no such thing as an immigration practitioner. There are only "people" and "immigration lawyers".



> who just keeps telling let's wait and see.she doesn't follow up on anything and has told me to stop inquiring at the home affairs on my own because HA will stop the application because there are 2 people inquiring on the same case.


This is a blatant lie.



> Can an immigration practitioner push a court order?


No, they are not lawyers.



> Is it possible for me to part from her and either find a lawyer/different practitioner for a court order?


You can part with her or anyone at any time according to the rules of your engagement with that person. Perhaps you have paid money already, which you can or cannot reclaim. That is your decision.



> Would you be able to advise on the process of pushing a court order on Home affairs?


As per the rules of this forum, send me a private message, please.


----------

